# M-Edge Mystery Box for Kindle 3 - Fun way to save!



## [email protected] (May 24, 2011)

Love a good mystery?

It can be overwhelming to choose the perfect M-Edge cover from our vast library of Kindle products. Let M-Edge do the heavy lifting! Purchase a Kindle 3 mystery box and we'll choose which accessories you receive. Our team will throw in a bunch of extras to fully equip your device--and some things that are just for fun. Each mystery box is guaranteed to contain at least two Kindle 3 jackets.

To sweeten the pot, one mystery box will contain a BRAND NEW Kindle 3 device!

There are a limited amount of mystery boxes available, so shop quickly!

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-mystery.psp

Have fun!

The M-Edge Team


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just ordered one!! I cant wait to see what's in the box!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2011)

That's great!  Don't worry I think you will be very happy!  I'm would love to receive feedback about the mystery boxes once you receive them.

Enjoy!!

Kira


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just ordered mine, too. I love a mystery. We got our granddaughter a Kindle for her birthday in August and it is still naked. So the covers are for her. 

By the way, we just got back from our beach vacation and I loved reading my protected Kindle using the Leisure Jacket. It was perfect!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

How exciting, I couldn't resist, just placed my order!! 

I've never owned an M-Edge product before, this is a brilliant idea.


----------



## texas_nightowl (Aug 13, 2010)

Just ordered the Mystery Box myself. I have no cases yet for my new K3 so we'll see what I get in the box!


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I also just ordered one today!  I'm finally retiring my old K2 and don't have any accessories for the new K3. I love the M-Edge cover I have for my K2, so this was an opportunity I couldn't pass up.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just ordered one.  I'm certain there will something somebody in the house will like. We're a whole house full of Kindle owners.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

sounds like fun!


----------



## texas_nightowl (Aug 13, 2010)

Got mine today! Anyone else?

Actually it was delivered yesterday but I only picked it up from my apartment office today. (I did do upgraded shipping and not postal/SmartPost.) Still, it arrived fast!


----------



## xtine911 (Jul 22, 2011)

What was in your box?


----------



## texas_nightowl (Aug 13, 2010)

Not a new K3  

Mine contained:
"Go!" jacket (Carbon Fiber)
Leisure jacket (navy)
M-Skin (pink)
Screen Protectors

and fun stuff:
a Slinky Jr.
a soda can insulator - ******?
lip balm
magnet list pad
Red Hots


----------



## xtine911 (Jul 22, 2011)

Fun freebies, definitely, and I love the Carbon Fiber Go! Jacket! Looks like the Mystery Box is worth the gamble


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

I ordered this last saturday.  I'm waiting not so patiently for it to arrive    I got a new kindle for my sis for x-mas and was feeling a little jealous, hopefully this fluff will keep me satisfied for a while.  Anyhow, it's nice to see what might be in there!  Seems like a super good deal and tons of fun!  But this is not helping with my patience.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope you do this special again-- I missed it this time but would love to do it for my daughter.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm still waiting for mine. I did the free shipping since I only live about 1.5 hours from them. I usually get mine within a day or two regardless, and I'm not in a huge hurry... But I am looking forward to seeing what I got. 

Scratch that.. 15 minutes after I posted, my box showed up. We got

Red Executive Jacket
Black Latitude Jacket
Purple M-Skin
Screen protectors
Star Wars yo-yo (promptly stolen by my son)
box of gum balls (also stolen by my son)
a pair of socks with pink polka dots (stolen by my daughter)
a pink "Fight like a Girl" bag (also stolen by my daughter)
a M-Edge water bottle

That was fun.. (even though all the "good stuff" was swiped by the BRATs)


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm still waiting for mine. I did the free shipping since I only live about 1.5 hours from them. I usually get mine within a day or two regardless, and I'm not in a huge hurry... But I am looking forward to seeing what I got.
> 
> Scratch that.. 15 minutes after I posted, my box showed up. We got
> 
> ...


LOL! That was quite a haul and aren't you glad you wound up with at least something! LOL

I'm just now seeing this offer. I hope they do it again soon. I also hope someone on the board won the Kindle. xoxo


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

Got mine!
-pink m-skin
-carbon fiber go jacket
-navy leisure jacket
-screen protectors
-hand sanitizer
-a pink "hope" magnet 
-pink notebook (super handy...I always keep a notebook in my purse)
-jolly rancher gummy candies (the kid stole those)
-gel window cling decorations, thanksgiving themed.

I think that's all.  I really think only the leisure jacket will work for me (will use it in the tub!), but this was fun anyhow!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't gotten mine yet   Not even a shipping notification.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet  Not even a shipping notification.


I didn't get a shipping notification either. Give it a few days for your box.. You're clear across the country (they're in Maryland)


----------



## texas_nightowl (Aug 13, 2010)

Buttercup said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet  Not even a shipping notification.


No shipping notification for me either which is why I was shocked to come home to a FedEx note on the door Thursday.


----------



## drainbamage (Sep 29, 2011)

Got mine today:
Pink M-Skin
Carbon Fiber Go Jacket
Navy Leisure Jacket
Screen Protectors
Hand Sanitizer
M-Edge Metal Water Bottle
a couple of 20% off Coupons for a Customized Order
and a Can of Silly String

I'm very pleased.  I was wanting a Leisure Jacket for the beach this summer.  Even though there wasn't a Kindle in there, it was a lot more than I had imagined I was going to receive.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ack!! Missed out on this. Love my Trip


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just got my box. It was heavy so I thought SURELY it had a Kindle in it. But, alas, I wasn't the Kindle winner. Here's what I got:










Cambridge Jacket
New Yorker GO! Jacket
M-Edge Screen Protectors
M-Skin
Sidewalk Chalk (grandkids will love this!)
Candy
Magnetic Frame
Mesh Cosmetic Bag
Vanilla Hand Sanitizer sample (not pictured, already grabbed by family member)

Always fun to get a mystery box!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I wish I hadn't missed out on this!  Awesome steal!


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

teri said:


> I wish I hadn't missed out on this! Awesome steal!


ditto


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, awesome!! 

I'll get my box tomorrow!  I was at work when the mailman came today and since it has delivery confirmation they couldn't leave it so I'll be picking it up at the post office tomorrow.  I can't wait to see what goodies are in there.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh my goodness...what fun!  Crazy that M-Edge has enough freebies--like candy and chalk--just laying around.


----------

